# Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

*Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG​*Da es auch mal passiert, dass eine Bestellung statt nicht anzukommen doppelt ausgeführt wird, habe ich hier eine wunderschöne Skeletor zu viel stehen. 

Statt die Rute zurück zu verlangen, spendiert Pure Fishing die Rute zum verlosen. 


Wer also nun auch eine solche Rute möchte, kann sich hier im Thread bewerben. 
Voraussetzungen:
>Genaue Beschreibung von Einsatzzweck, Methode und Fischart sowie Gewässer.

>Ein Testbericht über die ersten Einsätze der Rute. 


Bei der Rute handelt es sich um folgende:
1131896, Berkley Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, WG 2 - 12 Gramm, 

Der Thread wird freigeschaltet mit Erscheinen des aktuellen Magazins (www.Anglerpraxis.de), voraussichtlich am Montag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hier gehts zum Magazinartikel und ab sofort ist offen zum bewerben:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/1026/872/
Viel Spaß und Glück dabei....


----------



## Gnilftz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich doch mal.

Zielfisch: Meerforelle
Methode:UL Spinfischen
Gewässer: Ostsee

Feine Aktion, das! #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

na, dann mal ran!

Einsatzzweck:
leichte Spinnfischerei am Rhein, Häfen, Buhnenfelder mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinnern


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Einsatzzweck: zum angeln auf mit kleinst köder wie pilker twister wobbler köderfisch spinner
Methode: spinnangeln und pilken sowie das freeline fischen mit köderfisch
Fischart: Barsch und zander sowie weißfische die sich auch gerne kleine kunstköder schnappen!
Gewässer: Müritz; Mittellandkanal und kleine Bäche


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Da seid ihr ja schnell, was?
;-))))


----------



## maesox (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*auf ein Neues:*

*leichtes Spinnfischen am Neckar ,sowie DS vom Ufer aus an verschiedenen Baggerseen unterhalb der schwäbischen Alb u Oberschwaben.*

*Zielfische sind in erster Linie Forellen,Döbel,Barsche u Zander!*

*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## Ammersee-angler (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ok, also Gewässer Ammersee (vom Boot und vom Ufer aus).
Einsatzzweck: leichte Spinnfischerei mit Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler auf Zander, Barsch und co.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Darf man sich auf Bewerben, wenn man erst 13 ist??

Naja ich machs mal.

Zielfische: Barsche,Zander,Forellen,Döbel
Gewässer: Mainaltarme,Nidda,Baggerseen an der Bayrischen Grenze zu Hessen
Methode: Leichtes Spinnfischen und DS

Grüße


----------



## bigmax (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch: Zander, Forelle
Gewässer: Lippe, Kleikmannsee
Methode: Spinnfischen


----------



## Blink* (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Das ist ja eine sehr nette Geste von Pure Fishing, nicht üblich so ein Verhalten.#6


----------



## LocalPower (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

UL fischen macht Spaß auf Barsch und Zander...hab zwar schon eine (Mitchell Avocet UL Spin) aber gegen eine Skeletor hätt ich aber trotzdem nix |rolleyes

Zielfisch wäre in Havel + herum anhängende Seen, Barsch und Zander,, denen ich mit Kleinstwobblern, und kleinen Gummis entweder per DS oder am Texas-Rig nachstellen würde. 
Das funktioniert imo nämlich echt super...könnt aber immer noch ein Tick besser werden |supergri


----------



## flasha (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfische: Barsche, Zander, Forellen
Methode: Leichtes Spinnfischen
Köder: Spinner, Wobbler, GuFis
Gewässer: Ruhr, Oese, Sorpe, Dattel-Hamm-Kanal, Hexenteich


----------



## J-son (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Coole Sache, dass versuch ich auch!
Zielfische wären bei mir Barsch und Rapfen, die ich mangels Tackle noch nicht gezielt befische; den Jungs und Mädels möchte ich mit Softbaits und evtl Wobblern zu Leibe rücken...mein Hausgewässer ist der Rhein, genauer der Oberrhein, und ich hoffe dass ich irgendwann mal noch den Schluchsee so nennen darf.
Gibt's noch'n Thread für 'ne passende Rolle..?|rolleyes

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Fischkoeppe (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Bin dem UL Fishing ebenfalls erlegen und würde daher gern den Barschen auf den Leib rücken...Zocker, Wobbler und Mini Gufis wären meine Köderwahl.

Fischen würde ich die Rute in und um Berlin an meinen Barsch Hot Spots ...an Seen, Bächen und Flüssen.


Grüße


----------



## captain-sparrow (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

#h Das ist wie mit dem Angeln. Wenn der Köder nicht nass wird kann man auch nichts fangen.

Wer sich nicht bewirbt kann auch nicht gewinnen.

Einsatzgebiet an der Sieg/NRW.

Meps und kleine Gummis auf Bachforellen.

Natürlich auch für Barsch und Döbel, je nachdem was geht.

Habe immer meine gesamte Köderpalette dabei, man weiß ja nie.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Windmaster (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann mal her damit |bigeyes


Zielfische: Forelle, Saibling / Barsch, Zander
Methode: Spinnfischen und evtl DS
Köder: kleine Spinner u. Twister am MiniKopf / GuFis am Off-Set Haken mit kleinsten Gewichten (z.B. Fin-S Shad und diversen Gummiwürmern)
Gewässer: Forellensee / Hausgewässer Elbe Altarm
Kombination : +Shimano Symetre 750 FI mit 0.06´er Crystal oder 0.18´er Gamma Schnur.



|wavey:


----------



## Hardi (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Bewerbe mich hiermit,
Einsatzgebiet Ostseeküste 
Köder kleine leichte Wobler und kleine Blinker
Einen ausfürlichen Bericht gibt das dann natürlich auch von mir.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Doc Plato (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,

einsetzten würde ich die Rute am Schwarzbach (zwischen Ratingen und Düsseldorf - NRW) und anderen Forellenträchtigen Flüssen/Bächen. 
Zielfische wären dann Bachforellen, Barsche und Döbel. Als Köder kämen kleine Wobbler, sowie kleine Twister, Spinner und kleine Gufis and die Schnur. So ein feines Rütchen fehlt mir noch im Futterral! 

Liebe Grüße 

Doc |wavey:


----------



## Uli69 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

ein herzliches hallo den Damen und Herren im Board,

ich möchte mit der Rute überwiegend auf Barsch aber auch auf Forellenjagd gehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen das diese Rute sehr gut zum Dropshot- und Weightless Rig Fischen geignet ist, aber natürlich auch zum Bedienen der üblichen Verdächtigen wie Spinner, Blinkerchen und Miniwobbler. Bei der Länge kann ich sogar ´nen Spirulino werfen.

VG

Uli


----------



## Stefan6 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Einsatzgebiet Elbe Hamburg,mit kleinen Wobblern,Twistern,Spinnern auf Barsche(Zander/Rapfen nicht ausgeschlossen)#6


----------



## Seit 1904 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch: Zander, Forelle
Gewässer: Rhein, Dattel-Hamm-Kanal
Methode: Spinnfischen


----------



## Klinke (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na denn mal los:

Zielfisch: Barsch, Forelle
Gewässer: Rursee, Vereinsgewässer
Methode: Spinnfischen mit kleinen Wobblern, Spinnern sowie Dropshotten vom Steg

Greetz
Klinke


----------



## Ulli3D (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde das Rütchen auch am Rhein zwischen den Buhnen zum Fischen auf Barsch und evtl. auch auf Zander einsetzen. Kleine Wobbler hab ich ja schon zur Genüge.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

huhu 

Ich würd die feine Rute in kleinen Flüssen wie Spree oder Mandau einsetzen, um die Forellen und Döbel bisschen zu ärgern. Weiterhin hab ich n großen Stausee vor der Tür, in dem sich auch jede Menge Barsche tummeln. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn da nix geht . Grade das geringe Wurfgewicht macht die rute fuer mich interessant, da ich meine kleinen Wobbler und Spinner bisher an einer viel zu kräftigen Rute anbieten muss. So hätte ich n schönen Einstieg ins UL spinnfischen .

claw


----------



## welsman (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

moin
Ich will mich dann mal bewerben,hoffentlich klappt es,als Jungangler kann man sich ja eig. keine so "teure" Rute leisten XD!
Ich würde die Rute zum UL Spinnfischen mit kleinen Spinnern,Blinkern,Twistern und mini Gummifischen, benutzen.Meine Zielfischart wäre dann der Barsch und evt. Forellen und ich denke wenn sich ein Hecht oder Zander an den Ködern vergreift würde das bestimmt auch einen spannenden Drill geben.Mit der Rute würde ich dann an der Sechs-Seen-Platte welche einen tollen Bestand an großen Barschen hat,am Duisburger Hafen,an der Lippe und in den Niederlanden an verschiedenen Seen und Poldern angeln.Die Rute würde ich mit einer 1000er Exage mit einer 18 Mono und 10er Fireline kombinieren.
So ich hoffe diesmal wird es was,mfg. Felix


----------



## flori66 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Mir würde diese Rute auch zum UL-Fishing auf Barsch und Döbel gefallen. Würde an der Elbe und deren kleine Häfen mit Mini-Wobbler und Spinner losziehen.


----------



## Seele (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch: Forelle, Barsch, Hecht
Gewässer: Wertach, Lech, Singold
Köder: kleine Wobbler, Gufis, Spinner, kleine Systeme, Fliegen 
Methode: Uferangeln, Watangeln, Spinnfischen vom Boot


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Bewerbe mich auch:m

Einsatzgebiet: Seen und Bäche
Womit: mit Spinner(0-1) und gaaaaanz kl. Wobbler
Zielfisch: Forelle und Barsch


Testbericht würde spätestens 1 Woche nach erhalt der Rute kommen....:m|rolleyes

Gruß
stefan|wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch. :m

Rute würd ich bei ebay vertickern... hatte mal 2 Berkley Brandungsruten und die hats gehimmelt. Steh jetzt mehr auf Shimano #6


----------



## robi_N (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Die Rute hätte ich auch sau gern.

Eisnsatzzweck: Leichtes Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Forelle und Zander an Saar, Vereinsteich, Bließ und vielen anderen Gewässern.


----------



## icevega (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich werde die Rute zum Spinnen auf Barsche, Zander und Hechte am Main verwenden. Daneben noch DS an Spuntwänden u.ä.
Daneben wird das gute Stück an der Tauber gestestet. Hier werde ich mit leichten Spinnern, Blinker und Wobblern auf Forellen, Döbel, Barsche und Hechte gehen.


----------



## Plötzenstipper (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Kann nicht meher als nix kriegen ^^ 
noch kleine info
Zielfisch:Barsch,Zander, Karpfen
Gewässer:Siegelbacher Vereinsgewässer (nähe von Kaiserslautern RLP)
Methode: leichtes Spinnfischen wollte auch mal drop shoten ausprobieren
Wünsche alle die mit machen von mir aus viel Glück


----------



## Frank 77 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal.

Zielfisch: Meerforellen und Co
Methode: schönes leichtes gefühlvolles Spinnfischen
Gewässer: Deutsche und Dänische Ostsee und Bäche


Gruß und Petri


----------



## Stealth (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

würde die rute auch gerne haben um damit Barschen und Zandern mit Twistern und kleinen Wobblern an der Maas in Holland nachzustellen.


----------



## Holtenser (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo

Ich würde die Rute gerne haben um damit hier in der Göttinger Leine den Äschen und Bachforellen nachzustellen.
Bis jetzt fehlt mir eine Rute mit der ich Kleinstwobbler und kleine Spinner gut anbieten kann.
Habe sie mir leider noch nicht selber kaufen können, da diese Leichtgewichte noch einen sehr hohen Preis haben und die Anschaffung einer guten Spinnrolle erst einmal im Vordergrund stand.
Sie wäre die ideale Ergänzung zu meiner Spro Red Arc.

Gruss

Holtenser


----------



## nick noize (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*Moin Zusammen *

*Dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück |supergri : *



*Barschblinkern am heimischen Baggersee*
*Dropshotten*
*Leichtes Meerforellenangeln bei meiner Omi an der Ostseeküste*
*Allen viel Erfolg und dicke Fische *

*Nils*


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Vielleich klappt es ja mal...

Zielfisch: Barsch
Methode: DS
Gewässer: Warnow

Gruß 
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## wolle710 (5. August 2008)

*...würde sie verschenken!*

Ich würde die Rute meinem Sohn zum 13.Geburtstag schenken. Dann könnte er damit auf seinen Lieblingsfisch, den Barsch, und auf Forellen mit kleinen Wobblern in unseren Vereinsgewässern (Bäche und Baggerseen) fischen. Und ich hätte in Zukunft auch eine Ausrede, wenn er mal wieder mehr fängt als ich. Beim Berichte schreiben würde ich ihm glatt trotzdem helfen und ihm noch die passende Rolle dazu schenken
Ich drücke ihm jedenfalls die Daumen!!!


----------



## happysporti (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal :

Zielfisch : Hecht, Barsch und Zander
Gewässer : Rhein
Methode : Spinnfischen mit Gummifisch, Wobbler und Spinner

Vielleicht habe ich ja mal Glück ? Allen anderen auch viel Glück !

Happysporti


----------



## worker_one (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

hier meine Bewerbung....

Zielfische: Forelle/Barsch/Zander
Gewässer: Seen (1,5m bis 7m tiefe) sowie Fluß (Örtze)
Methode: 
- Spinner und Miniwobbler auf Barsch und Forelle.
- Kleine bis mittlere No-Action Shads am 2-4gr.-Kopf auf Zander
- Drop-Shot vom Ufer aus


----------



## Case (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> Voraussetzungen:
> >Genaue Beschreibung von Einsatzzweck, Methode und Fischart sowie Gewässer.
> 
> ...


*

Das wäre eigentlich für mich eine Spassrute die ich mir niemals kaufen, aber trotzdem gern haben würde. 

Als Einsatzzweck stelle ich mir ein " Treibangeln" unter den Ufergebüschen an der Donau, Neckar und einem Forellenbach vor. Die Methode ist etwas ungewöhnlich, aber durchaus erfolgreich. 
Man nehme einen Streamer, je nach Srömung unterschiedliche Bleischrote und lasse diese Montage unter die am Ufer wachsenden Weidenbüsche treiben. Durch die unterschiedliche Bebleiung schafft man es, den Köder, je nach Strömung,  in der gewünschten Wassertiefe zu halten. 

Auf diese Art kann man ganze Gebüschstecken quasi " unterfischen ". Dummerweise sind auch Äste im direkten Uferbereich unter Wasser, so dass ich mit meiner 2,10m UL-Rute bisher mehr Köder abgerissen als Fische gefangen habe. Mit einer 3-Meter-Rute käme ich über diese kritische Grenze raus und könnte den im Unterschlupf stehenden Forellen und Döbeln beizukommen. 

Testbericht wäre selbstverständlich.

Case​*


----------



## niddafischer (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

na dann will ich auch mal.
Zielfisch: Barsch
Köder : SPinner Gummifisch und kleine Wobbler.
Gewässer:nidda bei florstadt


vielen dank!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Da bin ich doch auch dabei!#6

Zielfisch: Barsch,Zander,Bafo
Köder : Spinner Gummifisch und kleine Wobbler.
Gewässer:Rheinhäfen,Rhein-Herne-Kanal,Lippe und Kanäle in NRW


----------



## Hai2 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hiermit auch meine Bewerbung:

Zielfische: Barsch und Forelle

Gewässer: Die Holsteinische Seenplatte ( Zocker und Jigs ) und meine Vereinsgewässer
was sowohl Teiche als auch die Bille einschließt(kleine Wobbler und Spinner) 

Ich würde mit der Skelli gerne die Barschberge der Seen abklopfen, um den Moppels noch extremer auf die Kammschuppen zu rücken. Bis jetzt fische ich eine UL-Spinnrute, die sich mit der Skeletor wunderbar ergänzen würde. 

Viel Glück allen Bewerbern und vor allem Petri !

Gruß, Marc


----------



## ZanderKai (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

bin auch dabei!

Zielfisch: Barsch,Zander,Forelle,Hecht
Köder : Spinner ,Gummifisch , kleine Wobbler und kleine Köfis
Gewässer: Viele Vereins-Seen in und um Vlotho und Rinteln außerdem die Weser und die Exter.

Petri allen und viel Glück!


----------



## skijoeringer (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Servus
Würde die Rute auf Forelle mit Streamer benutzen da dies bei diesem Wurfgewicht optimal wäre.
Angelgewässer Bach und Fluss(Fließgewässer).
Mane


----------



## oldmorpheus (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann will ich auch mal versuchen::k

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander, Forelle, evtl. mal MeFo?
Methode: Drop-Shot, UL-Spinnen mit kleinen Wobblern + Spinnern
Gewässer: ca. 20 verschiedenste Vereinsgewässer südlich von Hamburg


----------



## Discocvw (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

super Sache, bin dabei:

Zielfisch: Meerforelle Ultra leicht , Barsch
Köder: kleine Wobbler oder Spinner
Gewässer: Ostsee + Elbe-Seitenkanäle wie Goose Elbe,Dove Elbe und Bille.

und nun toi,toi,toi an alle Petrijünger.


----------



## simaxe2 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde diese Rute gerne mal in der Elbe testen, ob Sie auch richtigen Fischen standhält.


----------



## VOLLL-HoRSTT (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Moinsen, 
hört sich ja VERLOCKEND an.
Meine  Einsatzgebiete wären : Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Werse, Ems, Vereinsseen Ufer u. Boot.
Mit Blinker, Wobbler, Gummi usw..

LG


----------



## TeddyT (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Toll, mache gerne mit, einmal als Berkley Fan der mit einer betagten leichten Rute schon lange UL fischt und zwar auf Barsch und Forelle.
Petri


----------



## stethojo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,

ich möchte die Rute zum drop shotten und soft jerken im Rhein und den angrenzenden Baggerseen verwenden. Würde sehr gut passen, da ich mir eh eine Rute für diesen Zweck zulegen wollten, mich aber noch nicht entscheiden konnte. 
Zielfische: Barsch, Zander und Rapfen.


----------



## Angler93 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch:Bach-sowie Regenbogenforelle
Einsatzort:Baggersee, sowie ein kleiner Bach
Angelart: leichtes Spinnfischen hauptäschlich mit kleinen Spinnern und leichten Wobblern.

Nun hoffe ich mit meiner kurzen Bewerbung auf den tollen Gewinn, denn ich denke jeder weiß, dass Jungangler nicht all zu viel Geld haben, jedoch Zeit genug, um neues Tackle zu testen.

Grüße Angler93


----------



## mipo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

:mBewerbe mich auch. 
Natürlich werden Zander mit dem guten Stück gefangen-gelegendlich auch Hecht oder Barsch damit sie keine Langeweile bekommt.#h


----------



## Basti1607 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich als barschverrückter Jungangler würde sie natürlich dann auf barsche einsetzen und versuchen, meinen ersten größeren(40+) damit zu fangen.
Die Rute würde ich zum leichten Fischen mit kelien Spinnern (bis max. Gr. 3) und kelienren Wobblern und GuFis einsetzen am Schleiusenkanal oder in den Buhnenköpfen und Einläufen in die Weser.
So das war eigentlcih alles^^


----------



## nomis (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Versuch macht kluch...

Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht, Forelle, Barsch, Rapfen und Döbel 
Gewässer: Donau, Regen, evtl. Mangfall
Methode: Spinnfischen


----------



## Balticstar (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann will ich es auch mal versuchen

Zielfisch: UL Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Zander mit Mepps und Co.,
in der Oder, Kanal und in den Vereinsgewässern.


----------



## angelpfeife (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Die Rute wär perfekt für meine Einsatzgebiete. Nur für 15€ im Monat müsste ich nen 3/4 Jahr Sparen:c:c:c.
Zielfisch: Barsch ( klappt bis jetzt noch nicht richtig:c:c)
Methode: Ultra leichtes Spinnfischen mit miniwobblern und Twistern
Gewässer: Die wundervollen Karlsruher Rheinauen

Echt nette Aktion ist das#6#6


----------



## fantazia (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na vielleicht gewinne ich auch endlich mal was:m.


Methode: Spinnfischen
Einsatzzweck: Spinnfischen mit Spinnern,Twistern und Gummifischen
Fischart: Barsch 
Gewässer: Grosser Eutiner See


----------



## aal60 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann, will ich mich auch mal bewerben. 
Ein UL-Rute habe ich noch nicht in meiner Auswahl. Diese Rute würde ich zum Barsch-Zocken und Blinkern bzw. mit der Hegene, Streamer, Nassfliege am Salterello die Forellen in einem tiefen Forellensee ärgern. Auch leichteste Spinner wird sie wohl anbieten können.
Auch Döbel könnten verführt werden.

Gewässer wären Hamm-Datteln-Kanal und Lippe  im  Raum  Hamm.

Ja und den Testbericht gibt es dann auch,  Ehrenwort.


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi dann mach ich auch mal mit dem leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, verschiedene Häfen und Seen.


----------



## LiRZG (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Naja, dann will ich auch mal mitmachen...
Ich würde Sie zum Spinnfischen auf Forellen nehmen, da mir da meine Damokles zwecks Bisserkennung etwas zu schwer erscheint - andere Spinnrute hab ich noch net, da ich erst seid diesem Jahr den Schein habe.
Hauptsächlich am Neckar und ab und zu am See.


----------



## Brxxsenzxxxel (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Dann will ich auch mal:
UL-Spinnen am Main auf Rapfen ,Barsch und Co KG.


----------



## Evo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde die Rute ebenfalls liebend gerne gewinnen.
Fischen würde ich damit kleine Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Twister. Dabei hätte ich es vor Allem auf Barsche, aber auch auf Zander abgesehen.
Nutzen würde ich sie an den Fließgewässern rund um Brandenburg (Havel, Silokanal) und den zahlreich vorhandenen Seen (Beetzsee, Bruchsee, Radeweger Erdlöcher).


----------



## FischerBub (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

#h Auch UL-Fischen will!! #h

Würde das schöne Rütchen im Rhein und Rheinhafen (Kehl), auf Barsche und Rapfen führen(Spinner, Zocker, Twister...) mit hoffentlich viel Zecht oder Zanderbeifang|supergri.

Außerdem würde ich es bestimmt mit an den Neckar (Rottenburg) zur BaFo-Pirsch mitnehmen.


In diesem Sinne! #6


----------



## Topic (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Da werd ich mich auch mal gleich Bewerben.
Also ich würde die Rute an der Ostsee zum UL Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle nehmen oder auch mal um auf die Dicklippen(Meeräschen) zu gehen.
Dann in verschiede Gewässer in meiner Gegend.
Teiche zwischen 1-3ha und Seen so zwischen 10ha-15ha oder auch größere wenn es sich ergibt..Zielfisch wären Barsch, Zander,Forellen und einen mittelgroßen Hecht wird die Rute auch ohne Probleme meistern(denke ich).
Die Methoden:
für die Teiche und Seen
normales Spinnangeln mit Gummifischen,Twistern,kleine Blinker,Spinner,mini Wobbler.
für die Ostsee:
spinnangeln mit kleinen Blinkern und leichten Küstenwobblern,dann Fliege am Spiro, oder mit 10g Blei zwischen 2 Stoppern um dann mit Schwimmbrot auf Meeräschen zu angeln(ich weiß nich wie die Methode heißt).

mfg Tino


----------



## takezo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

...dann auch mal meine Bewerbung.
Würde die Rute gerne zum leichten GUFI-Angeln in der Harle (Ostfriesland, prima Zandergewässer!) sowie zum Blinkern auf Wolfsbarsche auf Wangerooge (Nordsee, komme grade von einem Kurzbesuch wieder, war sehr nett...) benutzen. Letzteres auf jeden Fall ein echter Härtetest))). Ausführlicher Testbericht mit netten Fangfotos garantiert!  
MfG


----------



## Ammersee-angler (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Wann wird eigentlich der Gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Thorben93 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zum UL Spinnangeln nutzen würde ihc gerne diese tolle rute  

Würde die Rute gerne zum Barsch und Meerforellen angeln nehmen,..in der Oste, mit kleinen wobblern, spinner, gufis, blinker


----------



## Schlickrutscher (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo Thomas, tolle Sache das :l
ich würde die Rute meinem Sohnemann schenken. Er ist 11 Jahre alt geworden und seit dem Sommer in unserer Jugendgruppe. (Großer Fan von Dietel und der Skeletor). Er spart auf seine erste Ausrüstung und das wäre wohl der Hammer für ihn.
Einsatz würde das gute Stück in der Weser auf Rapfen, Barsch und Zander bekommen. Actionfotos selbstverständlich inklusive.:vik:


----------



## Achim K. (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,

da ich so gut wie jede Woche auf der Pirsch bin würde mich die Rute natürlich sehr interessieren. An der Nau ( 3 Meter breiter Bauch ) auf Bachforellen, oder an der Donau auf Barsche, Forellen, etc. Natürlich auch an Seen ( Schurrsee, Riedelsee, Schützensee, Elchinger See etc. ) an denen ich öffters angle, würde ich sie gerne auf Barsch und Forellen testen.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Lorenz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi |wavey:#h

ich hab eine Skeletor 3m 8-32g Wurfgewicht und bin super zufrieden.
Die feinere wäre dann dafür da das Köderspektrum nach unten zu ergänzen!


An meinem Hausgewässer ,einem flachen Fluss, Döbelfischen mit mini-Wobblern,leichten Wobblermodellen bis 6cm und anderen Leichtgewichten!
Am Rhein würde ich damit kleine Spinner und Blinker auf Rapfen fischen! 
Ansonsten noch Ultra-light Fischen auf Barsch und ultra-ultra-light auf Sonnenbarsch :q

Eventuell würde ich auch mal Dropshot,Vorschaltblei und ähnliches in Verbindung mit diversen Natur- und Kunstködern probieren!


----------



## feeder67 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal glück.würd die skelli sehr gern zum leichten spinnen mit kleinen spinnern twistern woblern und kleinen gufis auf barsch und zander nehmen sowie zum drop shoten auf barsch und zander.am rhein der lippe und dem rhk gruss joachim#h


----------



## BMG619 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde die Rute zum leichten Spinnfischen mit Spinner, kleinen Wobblern und Twister auf Barsch und Zander verwenden. Gewässer wären die Hase mit ihren Altarmen und verschieden Vereinssen.


----------



## swingtra (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo Bewerbung...

Ich bin die Angel! und ich schraube mir die neue Quantum Tour Edition Pti drauf (...oder lass schrauben...) 

meine Ringe bekommen ... ahh geile Schnur (geiles Feeling über meine Rutenringe...) - Gut !

Jetzt noch so einen Dropshot-Gummiwurm, Twister oder Mini-Texas-Rig - und schon bin ich rundherum und komplett Schick!

...So jetzt fange ich meinem neuen Besitzer einen neuen Rekord-Barsch... das ist die Wende und somit basta -Aus und glückliches Ende!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo, 
Ich würde mich auch gerne als neuer Besitzer dieser Rute bewerben. Ich hab sie mir schon ein paar mal im Laden angeschaut, jedoch konnte ich bis jetzt leider die Kröten nicht einfach so lockermachen. Leider besitze ich bis jetzt keine so schöne leichte Spinnrute. Und deswegen kann ich bisher auch nicht mit den schicken kleinen Gummis und Wobblern fischen, mit denen man die Stachelritter hier in der Donau erwischen würde. 

Ich würde die Rute sehr gut behandeln, sie darf auch die erste Zeit bei mir im Bett schlafen, damit sie die Scheu verliert. Dann würd ich ihr einen netten leichten Begleiter in Form einer schicken 1000er Rolle draufschrauben, ihre Ringe von PowerPro massieren lassen und wenn sie sich dannach fühlt gehts an die Donau zum Barsch- und Zanderangeln. 

Also liebe Rute, komm zu Papa!

Grüße

Markus


----------



## PonyAC (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde mit der leichten Flitsche gerne an der Niederlänischen Nordseeküste mit Softjerks auf Wolfsbarsche angeln. Das ist da oben im Moment der absolute Hammertrend...

Die Fische nehmen die Köder knallhart und schießen dabei in voller Körperlänge aus dem Wasser... Ein Superanblick!!!

Selbst Fische von 40-50 cm Länge lassen die 3000er Twinpower kreischen und reißen 20 Meter Schnur von der Rolle.

Fänge von bis zu 20 guten Fischen bis 3 Kilo Gewicht sind in einem Tidenwechsel (Angelzeit ca. 2 Stunden am Abend) drin.

Wenn das ganze dann auch noch mit einer stylishen Skeletor vonstatten gehen könnte... Ich stelle mir jetzt schon die Fotos vor: Klatschende Silberblitze an der Oberfläche und später am Ufer mit der zum Kreis gebogenen Skeletor.

:vik:

Anglerherz, was willst du mehr???


----------



## yeti41 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Das feine Stück würde ich wohl mit nem schönen Spinner odr MEFO-Blinker in der Ostsee ausprobieren wollen.


----------



## matzi250 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander
Methode:UL Spinnfischen
Gewässer: Baggersee


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde den feinen Stock zum sehr feinen Spinnfischen im Fluss mit Spinnern und kleinen Wobblern auf Hecht, Barsch, Forellen und Döbel nehmen. Gerade zum präzisen, weiten werfen  von Kleinstködern ist die Skelli top.


----------



## stefano89 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch, Zander
Methode: leichtes Spinnfischen mit Softjerks und leichten Jigs
Gewässer: kleiner See, mit gutem Raubfischbestand (vereinsgewässer) und kleine Flüsse (Blies)


----------



## theundertaker (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hm...ich hätte die Rute zwar auch gerne für das Spinnfischen in Holland (Maasseen und Kanäle) auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht...

ABER:!! schenkt die Rute doch lieber dem "Der Baer 2008", welcher sich auf der ersten Seite beworben hat...der ist zwar erst 13 Jahre alt, aber der würde sich bestimmt super drüber freuen, da er sich sowas wahrscheinlich nicht leisten kann....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Spinnfischen auf mein Zielfisch Barsch an kleinen Flüssen und Tümpeln!


----------



## GT512 (6. August 2008)

halllo zusammen,da ich noch neuling in jeder hinsicht bin im forum und auch als angler.(werde erst nächsten monat den angelschein machen und hoffe auch erfolgreich,mich hat die sucht gepackt auch wenn ich als schneider heim gehe es macht trotzdem spass).habe noch nicht wirklich die erfahrung,die kenntnisse und kenne die möglichen einsatzgebiete einer solchen rute leider nicht,aber ich würde sie beim Forellenangeln einsetzen.was für andere möglichkeiten die rute bietet könnte ich dann immernoch mit der zeit rausfinden.

würde mich wirklich über eine solche rute freuen,da ich kaum equitment habe und mir erst noch stück für stück alles zulegen muss.

wünsche allen anderen teilnehmern viel glück

grüße alex


----------



## Grimpfl (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich auch gerne Bewerben für diese Rute 
Ich hatte 10 Jahre Pause gemacht und habe schon einige Angelsachen wieder gekauft und war auch schon 3 mal wieder los, das Angelfieber hat mich wieder voll gepackt und so eine prima Rute würde noch sehr gut passen.
Als ich aufhörte waren die Gummifische noch nicht so verbreitet.
Genau das wollte ich damit machen 
Also Zielfisch: Zander, Barsch und Hecht
Gewässer wäre meist: Eider, Elbe, Forellenteiche
( da wo es halt überall in SH Tageskarten gibt  )

Gruß und Petri Heil

André


----------



## Fisherman_1 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi,
Da ich erst seid kurzem wieder am Angelfieber erkrankt bin, such ich noch genau so eine UL Spinnrute Rute  :l

Würde sie hauptsächlich in umliegenden Seen zum Barsch ärgern, sowei Forellen spinnen verwenden.
Da ich sehr oft am Wasser bin könnt ihr euch auf einen ausführlichen Bericht freuen, mit hoffentlich reichlich Fisch :vik::vik:

Gruß


----------



## Willi90 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo Boardis, hallo Verlosungsfreaks 

würde die Rute wahrscheinlich wie der Rest hier sehr gerne gewinnen,
deswegen hier jetzt auch meine Angaben:

Fischen möchte ich auf: Forelle, Barsch, Döbel, Seibling

Mit: Spinner, kleinen Blinker, Wobblern und Streamern

In: Kleineren Flüssen und Bächen wie die Schutter und etwas
     größer die Kinzig. (fals diese gewässer jemanden was sagen)

Gruß und viel erfolg euch

Willi M.


----------



## itze (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich doch mal.

Zielfisch: Barsch, Meerforelle
Methode:UL Spinfischen
Gewässer: ML-Kanal, Ostsee

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## tobyle (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

:vik:
ein Versuch ist es ja wert ich bin dabei mal sehen ob`s klappt |rolleyes

_*Zielfische:*_ Barsche, Zander, Forellen, Döbel
_ *Methode:*_ Leichtes Spinnfischen
_* Köder:*_ Spinner, kleine Wobbler, Drop Shot
_* Gewässer:*_ Weiße Elster, Elstermühlgraben, Pleiße, Parthe, Schnauder, Lindenauer Hafen, Karl-Heine-Kanal, Kulkwitzer See

Allen Anderen wünsche ich natürlich auch sehr viel Glück !!!!!

LG Torsten #h


----------



## zanderzone (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde sie zum Vertikalangeln vom Boot aus nutzen.
Zielfisch: Zander
Gewässer: Ijssel und andere Gewässer in Holland!

Nette Sache.. Vllt. hat man ja mal Glück!!


----------



## Laszczyk (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*Na dann, bewerbe ich mich mal.*

*Möchte die Rute beim Zielfischen auf Barsche ausprobieren .*


*Fahre mit meinem Ruderboot dann gezielt die Barschberge bzw. Waserkanten ab , um Großbarsche zu bekommen.*


*Ich hoffe ich habe Glück *


----------



## PBMaddin86 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde die Rute fürs UL Spinnen am Rhein auf Zander und Barsch verwenden.

ab und an mal am Vereinsgewässer für Forellen und co.

Köder wären leichte Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner. Im Sommer auch mal nur ein Wurm udn ein kleines Blei und dann mit der sanften Rute schön über den Grund gezoppelt!

Da wäre sie perf.


----------



## Big Man (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Das ist doch das Rütchen mit der Barsch- und Forellengarantie.

Denn da kann man auf den Erfurter Baggerseen die leichten Köder bestimmt bist zu Mitte bekommen.


----------



## flexxxone (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

|bigeyes so'ne schicke Rute... einfach für umsonst... :l

na sicher würde ich die gern mal probieren!

Nachdem ich jetzt angefangen habe, kleine Wobbler zu basteln, würde die Rute sich dafür super eignen.
Außerdem könnten dann die Mini-Spinner, die Ihr Dasein in der Kiste fristen, endlich mal ordentlich präsentiert werden.
Oder aber auch lecker Würmer über'n Grund hoppeln lassen.

Ich würd' endlich mal so richtig UL betreiben auf Barsch, Forelle und evtl. auch Zander.
Gewässer wären einige... Lech, Günz, Donau und div. Kiesweiher.

Petri!
flexxxone


----------



## AAl-druide (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,
ich würde mit der Rute,mehrere Sachen testen: Das fischen am Forellensee, vom Boot und vom Ufer aus zum Dropshoten,sowie zum Ultralightfischen mit kleinen Wobblern die Barschverstecke zu "durchsuchen"
Petri und DAnke für die coole Aktion


----------



## lucius113 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Petri!
Feine Sache diese Aktion und feine Rute. #6

Eine Spinnrute in dieser Klasse habe ich leider (noch) nicht. Aber es wäre zu geil mit solch leichtem Gerät den Döbeln, Barschen und Forellen an unsreren Bachstrecken nachzustellen...

Lasst sie mich doch bitte testen!!!!!  :vik:

Greetings!
lucius


----------



## 4420 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Meine Skeletor (oder was davon noch übrig ist) befindet sich dort, wo eine Skeletor hingehört: Zu Kleinholz verarbeitet in meiner Mülltonne. Das ist ihr wahrer Einsatzbereich.

So ein Schrott ist mir wirklich noch nie untergekommen...und ich hatte in den letzten 35 Jahren schon ein paar Ruten in der Hand.

Deshalb: Behaltet sie - ich will sie nicht...#d. Auch nicht geschenkt!


----------



## madebelt (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hier meine Bewerbung!

Ich habe leider nur schwere Ruten und komme durch Bekannte dem Spinnfischen immer näher! Mit dieser Rute würde ich sicher vom Spinnfischen überzeugt werden und ich würde öfter als sonst an die Saale(Halle) auf Zander, Rapfen und Barsch aussein. Also ich kann Sie sicher gut gebrauchen und Sie kommt auf oft zum Einsatz!
Tolle Idee!!!
Gruß 
madebelt


----------



## Grundblei (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Und noch eine Bewerbung:

Ich würde die Rute vorallem zum Spinnfischen auf Forellen, Barsche und Döbel einsetzen wollen.
Dafür verwende ich hauptsächliche Spinner, kleine Wobbler und kleinere Twister.
Vorzugsweise mache ich das bis jetzt auch mit einer sehr feinen Gerte, welche jetzt aber kürzlich "verstorben" ist.
Grund dafür ist das bevorzugte Einsatzgebiet, nämlich diverse Vereinsbäche an deinen es auch schon mal mehr hangelnd als gehend vorwärts geht.
Zu den oben genannten Bächen (ca. je nach Wasserstand bis zu 6-7m breit und bis zu 1,80m tief an manchen Gumpen) kommen noch ein Vereinsweiher und ein wunderschöner Steinbruchsee.

Ach ja, würde ich sie gewinnen, würde das AB auch noch gütiger Weise die armen Studenten Deutschlands unterstützen 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
das Grundblei #h


----------



## backermann (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Dann bewerbe ich mich halt auch mal:
Zielfisch: Barsch vom Ufer aus(Forelle)
Köder:    Mini Wobbler oder kleiner Gummi
Gewässer:Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal
Wäre bestimmt auch eine super Rute für meinen Sohn die ich mir sonst nicht leisten Könnte.:vik:


----------



## Hechtchris (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfische: Forellen
Methode: Leichtes Spinnfischen
Köder: Spinner und Wobbler
Gewässer: Kleiner Vereinsbach naturbelassen ca 2 m breit und bis 70 cm tief !

Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal was Gewinnen würde suche eigentlich schon länger eine UL Rute ! #h

Und da ich mit der Skeletor gute Erfahrungen habe wärs natürlich schon geil !


----------



## peterws (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich hätt' sie auch gern ...

um auf Barsche und Forellen
mit UL Blinkern und Wobblern
an Rhein und belgischen Stauseen      ... zu spinnen.


----------



## kv2408 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Servus,

würde mich auch rießig über die Skeletor freuen.
ICh würde sie zum leichten fischen mit Gummis und Softjerks auf Barsche und Döbel an Baggerseen in der Nähe vom Bodensee benutzen.

Gruß


----------



## fritte (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würd sie gerne dort nehmen, wo ich mit der Fliege mal nicht hin komme.
Da ich teilweise an sehr verkrauteten Ecken an der Ruhr angel, sind teilweise Hänger in den Sträuchern usw. immer vor Programiert.
Ich gehe ja nicht nur mit der Fliegenrute raus.
Einsatzgebiet wäre bei mir Ruhr, Rhein-Herne-Kanal und Dortmund-Ems-Kanal 
Hauptsächlich Barsch, Döbel und  Forelle
Spinner der größe 0-2 wären meine bevorzugten Köder
Aber auch kleinst Wobbler und Twister sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Rhineman (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Tach zusammen,
Ultralight fischen ist klasse, am Rhein (NRW) und auch am Baggerloch. Immer wieder gerne auf Barsch und Zander, in letzter Zeit viel mit kleinen Gufis und per DS Montage. Bin aber auch mit kleinen Blinkern und Wobblern unterwegs.
Daumen drücken.
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## stenau (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch.
Zielfisch: Meerforelle
Gebiet: Ostsee, rund um Rügen

Danke! 
MfG Stenau


----------



## frankp (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Haben muss! |supergri

Würde als Ergänzung prima zur 10-30gr. Baitcaster mit Multi und zur 20-70gr. Spinnrute mit Stationär passen.

Als Stationär würde ich wohl erstmal die Shimano Catana 1000 anschrauben. Wenn es die Rute mit dem Multi-Griff ist kommt eine kleine Daiwa Multi zum Einsatz

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander und Rapfen an vielen Gewässern im Dahme Seengebiet, vom kleinen Bach über den kleinen Kanal hin zu Flüssen und Seen, meist vom Ufer aus mit Gummi, sehr kleinen Spinnern und Blinkern so um die 5 gr.


----------



## powermike1977 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

moin!

zielfisch sind die zander in den altarmen der maas von maastricht und den seen in der naehe von roermond.

mike


----------



## Bellyboater (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Dann will ich auch mal...

Zielfisch: Forelle, Döbel, Barsch, Hecht (werden in meinem Hausgewässer nicht so groß)
Methode: Spinnfischen mit kleinen Spinnern, Wobblern und Flying Lure
Gewässer: Ise im Landkreis Gifhorn


----------



## nullfischer (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo!
Wurde die Rute, zum Fischen von Land und vom Boot aus,mit
leichten Zockern,Gummis auf Barsch,Döbel,Zander einsetzen.
Die Rute würde ich im Vereinsseen (3Seen),sowie am Main auf Ihre Tauglichkeit Prüfen.
Mit freundlichen Gruß : #hnullfischer


----------



## jerk08 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi,
das wäre genau die Größe die noch fehlt:
- leichtes Spinnfischen mit Gufis, Blinkern, Wobblern, etc und auch DS 
- an Alster, Elbe, TS Pöhl, und wo man sonst noch hin kommt!
Tschüß, Jörg


----------



## theundertaker (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Jungs, lasst die Rute doch dem kleinen "Der Baer 2008" =)

Da ist sie garantiert am besten aufgehoben...


----------



## Matze_07 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Einsatzzweck: Leichtes Spinfischen 
Gewässer: Ems, Weser
Zielfisch: Barsch
Köder: Wobbler
Lg Matze


----------



## fishinblack (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo#h
ich würd mich auch rießig über die Skelli 2 freuen|bigeyes
Einsatzgebiet: Twitchen & Softjerken auf Barsche außerdem feines Forellenangeln mit Miniwobbler an der fränkischen Rezat und im fränkischen Seenland

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Esox1001 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo
Ich bin ein begeisteter Raubfischangler und würde mit der Skeletor auf Barsch und Zander angeln.Meine Angelart ist dabei das Drob Shot und Twisterfischen.Meine bevorzugten Gewässer sind der Alte Rhein und der Bodensee.
Gruß und Petrie heil
Herbert:vik:


----------



## Friedfischschreck (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hier mal meine Bewerbung

Einsatzzweck: 
- Twitchen mit kleinen Wobblern wie Illex Squirrel , Squad Minnow etc.
- Spinfischen mit kleinen Spinnern und Twistern auf Barsch der größe Ü40cm 
 - Dropshotfischen bei versunkenen Bäumen und Wehren auf Barsch / Zander / Forelle

Zielgewässer: 
-Baggerseen
-Main
-Vereinsteich

Cheers

Friedfischschreck


----------



## blackeye (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

ich wollt mich mal für die neue besondere aktion bewerben
ich würde die rute zum barsch und rapfen angeln mit kleinem gerät und ködern benutzten


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich auch.
Gewässer: Forellenseen und am Rhein
Fische:     Forellen, Barsch, Döbel
Köder: Kleine Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner und Gummifische

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Luiz (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

spinnfischen an der
wo: rur (ja die ohne h!  )
womit: mit kleinen selbstgebauten wobblern + spinnern
worauf: auf forellen und barsche


----------



## fimo (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Und hier meine Bewerbung:

Zielfisch: Bachforelle (Brown Trout)
Einsatzart: Ultraleichtes Spinnfischen mit kleinen Spinnern, Miniwobblern sowie Sbirolino mit Fliege
Einsatzort: Lough Corrib, Co. Galway, Irland

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## crocodile (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

:k Das schicke Teil würde ich zum Barschangeln in Kanälen oder kleinen Füssen verwenden. Mit Spinner, Wobbler, kleinen Gummis oder auch Pose mit Wurm. 

Auch zum Zocken vom Boot aus oder die Spundwand entlang nicht verkehrt.

Würde sie in ehren halten und oft mit ihr an der frischen Luft spazieren gehen.


----------



## lsski (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hier meine Bewerbung:

Ich habe diese Rute bereits und schätze sie sehr. #6

Ich könnte einen Bericht schreiben ?! von Barschen bis 47 cm bis Rapfen von 5kg Zander und co.

darum würde ich diese doch kostspielige Rute sehr gerne einen sehr talentierten Jungangler in unserem Verein zukommen lassen der sich solch ein Traum sonst nicht erfüllen könnte. :m

Auch mit ihm werde ich dann einen Bericht verfassen........

LG Jeff


----------



## doodle2006 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

_*So.. da wil ich mich ma bewerben [Bin zwar erst 13 aber..:vik:]..:*_

Zielfisch: Butt/Steinbutt, Dorsch, Forelle, Aal
Gewässer: Nordsee/Elbe, Baggersee (Ufer), Angelteich, Kanal sowie im Hafen von Cuxhaven
Einsatzzweck: Leichtes Spinnfischen mit Blinker, Twister, Wobbler, Zocker


----------



## wallek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Bin dem UL Fishing ebenfalls erlegen und würde daher gern den Barschen auf den Leib rücken...Zocker, Wobbler und Mini Gufis wären meine Köderwahl.

Fischen würde ich die Rute in und um Freiburg an meinen Barsch Hot Spots ...an Seen, Bächen und Flüssen.

Und natürlich die Ostsee um Mefo´s zu jagen!!!!


----------



## Aldaron (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Mal schaun ob das was wird, meine is mir Kaputt gegangen 

Ich würde Barsche und Zander nachstellen also leichtes Spinnenfischen.
Mit Wobbler, Spinner und GuFis

Meine Gewässer wären die Spree, teltowkanal, Balaton ( ungarn), und an der Ostsee.

MFG und viel Glück euch allen


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde sie zum allgemeinen UL Fischen einsetzen, besonders aber auf Meerforelle in der Ostsee und Zander und Hecht im NOK. 
Garantiert würde ich sie auch auf dicke dänische P&T-Forellen einsetzten. 
Also ein sehr allgemeines, weit gestreutet Einsatzgebiet  Quasi ein echter Härtetest :m


----------



## Checco (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ok, ichn würde die fürs Angeln an Bächen und kleinen Flüssen, nutzen, für kleine Kunstköder wie geschaffen.
Zander, Barsch und Forelle würden sich freuen.
MfG Checco|wavey:


----------



## nairolf (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

dann will ich auch mal.
Gewässer: Hausgewässer(Bigge und mehr)
Methode: leichte Spinnfischerei auf Forelle,Barsch,Zander.gegf.Hecht
Köder: Werden kleine Spinner, kleine Wobbler und gufis sein.
danke


----------



## Bluice (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hui! Das wurfgewicht ist Spannend:m
Damit könnt man glatt die 0 und 1 Spinner super anbieten^^
Laso Hier meine Bewerbung:

Zielfisch: Barsch, evtl. Zander oder Rapfen
Gewässer: Die Kanäle im Ruhrgebiet
Einsatzzweck: gaaaanz Leichtes Spinnfischen mit Spinner und Turbotails


LG 
BluIce


----------



## gigg (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Spinnfischen und Jerken an kleinerem Fluß auf Barsch, Zander, Döbel.


----------



## s_rathje (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

dann versuch ich auch mal mein glück 

*Zielfisch:*  vor allem Barsch , vllt Zander oder Forelle
*Gewässer*: Schwentine (S-H), Elbe und die Seen um Plön,   vllt auch mal der ein oder andere Forellenpuff 
*Methode:* leichtes Spinnfischen (Spinner bis Größe 2, Blinker um 6 Gramm und natürlich kleine Gummis zum Barsche ärgern #6


in diesem sinne tight lines :vik:|wavey:


----------



## bogdi99 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hier dammit!!!! 
Bestückt mit Spinner, Fliege oder Zocker wird ihr kein Fisch wiederstehen können. Also meine lieben Forellen, Döbel,Barsche und Äschen drückt mir schön die Flossen. Aufwiedersehen am Rhein und Sieg!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben ...:

Ich würde die Rute gerne zum UL-Spinnfischen auf Meerforellen einsetzen .
Des weiteren zum fischen mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinnern auf Barsch hier vor meiner Haustür und verstärkt in Schweden .


----------



## Heringsfresser (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Meine BEWERBUNG auf die skeletor:

leichtes Spinnfischen auf Forelle und Äsche am Bach mit Spinnern, Kleinst-Wobblern, Bleikopfstreamern, Forellenzöpfen.  

MfG
fleMMi


----------



## schramme (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hier meine Bewerbung:
Ich würde die Rute zum Spinnen und ganz leichten Blinkern in Seen und der Leine verwenden.
Zielfisch: Barsch und Forelle


----------



## Plötzenstipper (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi
mach ich auch ma mit hier ist meine bewerbung und ein paar infos

Zielfisch:Barsch,Zander,Bachforelle
Gewässer:Siegelbacher Vereinsgewässer (nahe von Kaiserslautern,RLP)
Methode:Ultra Leichtes Spinnfischen und Drop shoten

Die Rute is super gemacht und warum ich sie kriegen sollte, ist ich habe schon mit der Spinnrute von einem Freund gefischt und auch ein paar kleiene erfloge gehabt. Wollt das eigentlich weiter betreiben hab aber nicht die richtige ausrüstung dafür und darum, bevor ich mir eine kaufe probier ich mein glück. #6
Und da die rute wirklich sau gut ist wünsche ich natürlich auch allen anderen die mit machen viel glück:vik:


----------



## Gadmar (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Da bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal, 

Zielfisch:   Zander und Barsch
Methode:  UL Spinfischen
Gewässer: Bodden rund und auf *Rügen*


----------



## BlueMarlin (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Echt prima Aktion! #6 Mit der Rute würde ich gerne auf Barsch und Rapfen mit kleinen Wobblern und Gummis in den Buhnenfeldern und Häfen am Rhein fischen.


----------



## Gadmar (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Da bewerbe ich mich doch auch sofort:vik:
Zielfisch: Zander und Barsch
Methode:UL Spinfischen
Gewässer: Die Bodden rund und auf *Rügen*|welcome:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Mein lieber Mann, mit so viel schneller Resonanz hätt ich jetzt auch nicht gerechnet.
Gibt ja Menge zu lesen vorm verlosen..


----------



## alexander12 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Wäre ein toller Preis -

Zielfische sind bei mir Barsch und Zander und Forelle, mein Vereinsgewässer ist der Niederbayern und ist ein ca 30 Hektar großer See. 
Für alle ein kräftiges 
Petri Heil
Gruß
M.#6


----------



## schadstoff (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

:k

Darüber würde sich mein Herz auch erfreuen, ich würde diese schicke Rute zum Leichten Spinnfischen mit kleinen KuKö verwenden.... Ds und Texasrig könnt ich mir auch ganz gut vorsetellen...

Zielfische wären Barsch Forellen und vllt Zander und Weissfisch/Köfi
Gewässer:

Bagger Naturbad  Nordost 2,70
Karl-Heine-Kanal 5,80                  
Weiße Elster Teil  1 16,25                  
Pleiße 12,00                  
Parthe 13,00                  
ZV  Kulkwitzer See 148,00                  
Saale-Leipzig-Kanal 28,00                  

und diverse andere

Warum gerade ich: ich denke weil es jemanden treffen sollte der vllt nicht ganz so von Moneten bestückt ist und ein Angler aus Leidenschaft ist.

lg. schadstoff :l


----------



## Viper5684 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

hallo,
ja diese rute wäre doch echt ein traum.
ich fahre jedes jahr im herbst nach polen an die ostsee nach "Dziwnow" in dem der Fluss "Dziwna" ins Meer mündet. 
Man kann sich nicht vorstellen was da alles an Barsch hineinschwimmt...wunderschöne Fische aus der Ostsee und so gut wie alle die man fängt sind mindestens 40er...auf so einer Rute einfach nur der Traum jedes Anglers  das alles auf eine ziemlich primitive montage....blei unten drangehängt...30cm drüber ein vorfach mit kleinen krabben bestück..und ab gehts!!
Im Mai hingegen kann man eine Stadt weiter in "Mrzezyno" wunderschöne Hornis auf blinker und fischfetzen angeln....auch diese wären auf der Skeletor wesentlich schöner zu ziehen als auf meiner 40g Spinnrute 
Bei mir hier in Berlin habe ich sie schon bei einem Bekannten im Einsatz auf Rapfen gesehen mit diversen stickbaits...und ich muss sagen, die Rute hält was sie verspricht.
Vielleicht würde sich ja ein Barsch in Polen auf Drop-Shot vom Boot darauf angeln...
also einen Testbericht wird es spätestens diesen Herbst dann ausführlich geben, wenn ich wieder aus Polen zurück bin 
Ansonsten steht hier ja bald auch die Zanderzeit an...somit hoffe ich ein wenig Glück bei dem Ausschreiben zu haben, denn ich mache demnächst meinen Angelschein hier in Berlin und würde ne neue Rute super gebrauchen

lg
Martin :vik:


----------



## Biopricken (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Jau, die ist das richtige Stöcken, nehm ich wohl zum ultraleichten Meerforellenangeln. Ach ja erst mal kriegen.:k


----------



## marley (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Eine Rute zum verlieben.

Einsatzmöglichkeiten gibt es viele. Die Nähe zum Rhein,Sieg,Steinbachtalsperre und zur etlichen Seen bietet etliche möglichkeiten zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch,Rapfen,Döbel und Zander. Neulich habe ich eigene Miniblinker gestanzt und bepinselt. Ob ich dabei allein auf Schönheit oder auch auf die Bedürfnisse der Fische geachtet habe, konnte ich noch nicht testen.

Aber die wahre Verwendung sehe ich vor meinen Auge woanders. Seit kurzer Zeit helfe ich aktiv in einem Naturschutzverein, welcher mit einem Fischereiverein auch eine Flussstrecke in Eifelnähe bewirtschaftet. Die Reinigung der Strecke haben wir schon mühsam hinter uns gebracht. Jetzt sind wir dran in dem Gewässer Bachforellen anzusiedeln sowie weitere Biotopfische. Das Gerät könnte also der Bestandskontrolle dienen. In Kombi mit den Selfmadeblinkern sicherlich unschlagbar 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Mo


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Wäre meine DS-Rute für die Uferangelei. Nidda, Edersee, Main, mehrere Vereinsweiher.


----------



## KaiAllround (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Bewerbe mich auch mal^^ 
Methode: spinnangeln 
Fischart: Barsch und Zander 
Gewässer: Mehrere Seen in Thüringen (Bleiloch-,Hohenwartetalsperre usw.)


----------



## Tanne236 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

super idee von pure fishing :m

meine zielfische währen hauptsächlich barsch, bachforelle,und vllt. aus zufall ma ne barbe oder ein döbel.
mein einsatzgebiet währe die rur (ohne h !!!), die wurm, und mein vereinsgewässer (baggersee)
meine waffen währen kleine spinner,kleine gufis,kleine twister,blinkerleinchen,und mini wobbler 

:vik:


----------



## Hackersepp (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

HI,

Ich versuchs auchmal wieder:

Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre das UL Fischen auf Aitel /Barsch und evtl. Schied, am Fluss Regen. 

Einen großen Schied mit dieser Rute zu drillen wäre traumhaft.


Weiterhin käme sie für das Meerforellenfischen   auf Rügen in Frage. Für die leichten Spinnköder wäre sie optimal um auf weite Entfernung zu kommen.

Falls es klappen sollte, bedanke ich mich jetzt schon recht herzlich! #6


----------



## TeeDub (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Mit dieser feinen Rute ein paar herrliche Hechte, Barsche und Zander beim UL-Spinnen mit Blech und kleinen Wobblern zu drillen, wäre ein Traum! Für einen von uns wird das wahr. Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich am Ende derjenige wäre, der damit an der Maas und den Maasplassen die Fische verführen darf... :k


----------



## der kleine Muck (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Daumen hoch für diese geile Aktion!

Ich als Angelbeginner würde mich natürlich riesig über eine solch tolle Rute freuen. Zielfisch beim leichten Spinnen wären Barsch, Zander und Hecht und ausserdem die Meerforelle. Da ich in der Regel jedes Jahr 2mal nach Skandinavien fahre, gibts da ne Menge Möglichkeiten. Und wenn ich meinen Schein erstmal habe, wird das Ruhrgebiet und Umgebung unsicher gemacht (Kanäle, Stau- und Baggerseen, Ruhr)...am liebsten Angel ich zur Zeit mit Wobblern und wollte von Anfang an auch immer mal so ganz Kleine ausprobieren...das wäre sicher ne feine Sache! Und mit dieser Rute sicher ein mörder Spass!

Gruß

Muck


----------



## chris02 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*Also ich würde *
*In der Rednitz (bei Nürnberg) auf Forellen gehn ..*
*Warscheinlich mit spinner *
*Oder miniwobbler*
*Also Spinnfischen halt ..*
*Ich pass auch gut auf die auf *
*Auch wenn ich erst 13 bin :/*

*danke *


----------



## Oinkoink (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,
da mache ich doch auch mit! Einsetzen würde ich die Rute auf jeden Fall zum Spinnfischen mit kleineren Ködern (Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker, Gummis) und zum Dropshotangeln. Zielfisch wäre dabei, naja, alles was beißt, aber wohl hauptsächlich Barsch und Zander im Biggesee.
Weitere Einsatzgebiete könnte man mal ausprobieren, wenn ich die Rute gewinne ;-)


----------



## henningcl (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Moin

Natürlich hab ich auch grosses Intresse an der Rute.

Zum Einsatz würde sie im Main, an den angrenzenden Baggerseen und zum UL-Fischen auf Mefo kommen.

Fischarten wären Barsche, Rapfen und natürlich Mefos mit kleinen Spinnern, Wobblern, Blinkern und Twistern.

Freu mich schon auf die Rute, wann ist sie denn da?:q:q:q

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## PetriHelix (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Bei sovielen Bewerbern wohl eher aussichtslos ... trotzdem versuche ich es mal 


Einsatzzweck: Geangelt wird mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinnern
Methode: Größtenteils vom Boot aus geworfen. Ob man mit der Rute twitchen kann wird sich dann zeigen. Ansonsten leichtes Spinnangeln vom Ufer aus. 
Fischart: Barsch, Zander und ggf. auch Hecht. 
Gewässer: Fluss bzw. Kanal in NL vom Ufer und Boot aus


----------



## Klo (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi, 
ich versuchs auch mal. Einsatzgebiet wäre das UL-Spinnfischen mit Spinnern, Wobblern und Gummiködern und Natürkoderfischen (Wurm mit rollendem Blei oder Bleischrot) in kleinen Bächen und der Isar auf Forelle, Barsch, Döbel und was sonst noch beist. 

Ist echt ne super Aktion, ich hoffe das ich auch mal was gewinne.

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Jule_88 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich mach auch mal mit 

Ich befische die Ems, diverse Baggersehen und Altarme und mein Lieblingsgewässer den DEK.

Verwendung findet sie dabei zum UL-Spinning, sowie Dropshot, Carolina Rig Texas Rig und Split Shot Rig.

Ich gehe damit auf Barsch, Zander, Forelle und Rapfen.


----------



## Comander4 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo alle zusammen,
dann berwerbe ich mal für diese schöne Rute. Ich würde sie auf die leichte Barschangelei in baggerseen in Mecklenburg einsetzen.
MFG Thomas #h


----------



## roland rautenberg (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo, allerseits 
möchte mich hiermit auch gern bewerben für dieses sahnestückchen die ihren einsatzbefehl auf forelle und barsch bekommen würde.

PS wünsche allen viel glück und mir selbst am meisten.......


----------



## Esox1001 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*Auch ich würde mich über eine* *Skeletor freuen* 

Zielfische: Barsche, Zander, Forellen
Methode: Leichtes Spinnfischen u. DS
Köder: Spinner,Wobbler,Gummi, 
Gewässer: Dornbirner Ache,Alter Rhein,Bodensee

*Na ja, wer weis!
:vik:#6:vik:
*


----------



## zandermarc (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo, 
würde mich gern bewerben um mit der nobelpeitsche an rhein und rhur mit spinner ,gufi, und co den barschen und zandern 
auf die schuppen zu rücken .


----------



## NeC01 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

^^,wirklich voll der thread, da will ich meine glück auch versuchen!:q


Köder: Minigummifische (3,5 -5cm Manns u. Kopytos) , Krebsimitate  auf normalen Jigkopf, kleine Softjerk 
Art: Spinnangeln
Zielfisch: Barsch
Gewässer: Neufeldersee (Österreich) wiki info ist ein bekanntes Barschgewässer in Österreich! tiefe bis 23 m! fläche 2km²!



wünschte mir im ganzen Forum so eine große Interesse (allen Threads) :q

*wie lange läuft diese Aktion überhaupt?*


----------



## Sebi888 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo

Am Neckar  mit Spinnfischen     auf Döbel Barsch und was sonst noch beisst!

Gruß Sebi


----------



## Andre88 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

da mach ich auch gerne mit,vielleicht hab ich ja glück.
Zielfische:Zander, Hecht, Barsch, und manchmal Friedfisch
Methode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Spinner, Wobbler, Gummie, Blinker
Gewässer: Ems und Nebenflüsse


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

2-12g, das hört sich doch mal interessant an.

Damit könnte ich prima Forellen und Weissfische mit Pose und Naturködern befischen an kleineren Seen oder im Flachwasserbereich der hiesigen Talsperren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Master Hecht (8. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

mit kleinen Pilkern,spinnern,twister und wobblern auf Hechte,Döbel(die gibts da genug) barsche oder im vereinsteich auf barsch, döbel,regenbogenforelle, Zander und Hecht

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## megger (8. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Das wär ja mal was, also hier:

Einsatz: UL-Spinnen und Dropshotten auf Barsch, Forelle und Co.
Gewässer: Diemelsee, Vereinsgewässer....
Ziel: Viel Fisch und viel Spaß mit der Rute!!!

Petri

Megger


----------



## Zanderverhafter (8. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal:

Ich würde die Rute zum leichten Spinnfischen mit Twister oder Kleinst GuFi nehmen um hier in den Vereinsgewässern Aue oder Apener Tief den Barschen und Zandern nachzustellen.

Petri
Stephan


----------



## Raubfish-Ud (8. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi, ist ne geile Sache von Pure Fishing, 
sollte mehr dieser Gelegenheiten geben.

Ich glaube auch, sie ist besonders zum Zocken auf Forelle, Barsch und Zander geeignet. Ich jedenfalls würde genau das tun. Mit 10 Fuss kommt man auch an den lästigen überhängenden Ästen ganz gut vorbei.

Köder: GuFis, Twister.Spinner,Wobbler, Streamer in Miniausführung
Methode: UL-Spin, Rig, DS
Gewässer: Steinbrüche, Talsperren, kleinere Seen, Flüsse und Bäche 
im Vogtland, in Sachsen und Thür.

Petri
Ud


----------



## hecht4me (9. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo zusammen,

na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal:

Einsatzart: Spinnfischen vom Land mit kleineren Kunstködern (Spinner, Blinker, Twister), vielleicht auch mal vom Boot aus probieren

Einsatzort:


----------



## mr.pink79 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann will ich auch mal loslegen.

Einsatzort wäre der größte Stausee Deutschlands um mit ihr, in Verbindung mit kleinen Wobblern und Gummifischen, vieleicht dort die größten Barsche Deutschlands zu fangen!?!?!?

Wenn diese Aufgabe zur Zufriedenheit gemeistert wurde, geht es weiter an eine Forellenstrecke um mit Wobblern den PB (BaFo 67) dort nach oben zu schrauben.


----------



## Kieler Jung (9. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

solch eine Rute wäre ja mal Traumhaft zum leichten spinnern auf Hecht und Barsch in der Eider und Meerforelle, Hornies und Dorsch vom Strand in der Kieler Förde. Ich habe leider noch nie etwas gewonnen und würde mich sehr darüber freuen, sie für euch zu testen. 

Vielen Dank
      &
Petri Heil
Kieler Jung


----------



## Hansen1 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

mmh 2-12g und 10ft.....
ich würde das Rütchen für miniwobbler
im Forellenrevier nutzen und auch zum 
Barschangeln mit Kleinstgummis, mormyschkas
einsatzorte wären sachsens Forellenbäche und 
Flüsse sowie die Spree und natürlich Mutter Elbe...
einige Kießgruben,ehemalige Tagebaurestlöcher, Talsperren
(wegen den Barschen)
ich habe bereits eine (alte)skelli in der 2,40ger Version:l


----------



## Waagemann (9. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Da ich schon eine Skeletor in 2,70cm 28g hab und die schon als sehr feine leichte Rute bezeichnen würde, würde es mich sehr interessieren wie geschmeidiger es denn noch geht!Und deswegen bewerbe ich mich für diese Rute!

Ich würde diese Rute zum ultraleichten Spinnfischen mit Miniwobblern und Spinnern benutzen.Mit einer dünnen 18er Monoschnur oder auch einer <0,10er Geflochtenen würde ich damit den Barschen und auch vereinzelt Döbel nachstellen.In kleinen Gräben aber auch zum Watangeln in Flachwasserbuchten eines ca. 15ha See!Falls ich mal wieder an einem Forellenteich bin würde ich sie sicher auch gut gebrauchen können!Ich würde mich sehr über diese Rute freuen!

mfg daniel


----------



## Tensao (9. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo

bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei, erst eit 3 Monaten Fischereischein, aber natürlich auch begeister von der Rute.


----------



## Baltus (10. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfische : Bachforellen / Meerforellen / Zander / Hechte /
Gewässer : Die Este bei Buxtehude sowie Elbe 

Mit leichtem Gerät auf Interessante Fische wie Oben beschrieben wäre eine schöne Herausforderung.

Gruß Baltus


----------



## iche112 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

also dann
Methode: Spinnfischen und DS
Gewässer: Oste, Elbe, Mehe, und vereinseigene Seen
Fischart: hauptsächlich Barsch, Zander und Forellen


----------



## eiswerner (11. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Jaaa da mach ich auch mit als grosser Spinnfischer Fan,
vileicht hab ich auch mal Glück und bekomme solch eine schöne Rute zum Testen, ich würde mich Riesig freuen.:vik:


----------



## elbangler123 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

hallo 

ich würde diese rute zum befischen von barschen benutzen und dies mit kleinen twistern.
das ganze würde in der hamburger alster geschehen.

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## bayerman (12. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,

scheint mir ne schöne Rute zum Forellen und Aitel ärgern!

Wollte das in nächster Zeit sowieso verstärkt versuchen, da sich meine Erfolge bis jetzt in Grenzen halten.
Gewässer wären verschiedene Bäche und Kleinflüsse in der Oberpfalz wie Vils, Lauterach und Schwarze Laaber

Petri Heil


----------



## TR22 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi,

na da möchte ich nicht fehlen.

Die Rute würde zum leichten Spinnfischen an der Eider und im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal genutzt werden.

Ich hoffe das Glück ist auf meiner Seite und ich kann bald schöne Fangberichte abgeben.

freundliche Grüsse

TR22#h


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch: Barsch, Bachforelle
Methode: leichtes Spinnfischen
Gewässer: Vereinsgewässer

lieben Gruß
Kristin


----------



## CarpHunter15 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi an alle, 

Zielfisch: Barsche, Zander, Bachforelle
Methode: Drop-Shot, Ultra leichtes Spinnfischen
Gewässer: vereinsgewässer Siegelbach (Kaiserslautern-RLP)

Warum ich diese Rute gewinnen möchte???
-Weil mir das Spinnfischen sehr nahe liegt und ich Barsche, Zander etc. gerne ärgern würde^^

Allen andern noch ein erfolgreiches Jahr!


----------



## Helvetenangler (13. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann mal als Erstes vielen Dank dem Spender!

Ich würde mich natürlich auch gerne mit der Skeletor versuchen, zumal ich die ältere 9 Fuss ML habe und da ein zusätzlicher Vergleich besonders interessant wäre.

Einsatzgebiet wäre der Genfer See in der Schweiz, sowie die Rhone und ein kleinerer See in Divonne, beide Frankreich.

Jagd würde ich machen auf Barsch, Forelle und was sich sonst noch so überlisten lässt mit Spinner, Gummis und kleinen Wobblern, etc.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen auch aus der Schweiz mitmachen zu können.

Viele Grüsse an alle,

Euer

Helvetenangler


----------



## jobstei (13. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Servus,
ich würde mit der Rute auf aitel (döbel) und Forellen schleppen am Wolfgangsee im Salzkammergut, und hoffen das wider ein 84ger Hecht auf nen kleinen Wobbler geht :q 

mfg jobstei


----------



## PureContact (13. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch sind Barsch, Döbel, und Forellen.
Ich würde die Rute gern zum Mini-Jiggen und Soft Jerken verwenden, weitere Einsatzmöglichkeiten wären leichte Spinnerbaits sowie kleinst Wobbler. Das ganze würde sich an Bächen Flüssen und stehenden Gewässern abspielen. Neckar ist gleich um die Ecke und genügend Seen sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## brando (13. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

das ist ja mal ne spendable Aktion...und nebenbei genau das was ich suche#6
meine Revier wäre Mittelnorwegen

Zielfisch: Forelle und Saibling
Eisatzgebiet: Flüsse, Seen und Gebirgsseen in Trøndelag
Methode: Spinnfischen mit Mini-Löffeln, Mini-Wobbler und Sbiro

Super Aktion#6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo,
mein Zielfisch wäre die Lachsforelle.
Einsatzgebiet: Forellenpuff
Methode: Schleppen mit Paste
Danke!!!


----------



## Klaus S. (14. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*Soooo viele Kinder hier die die Rute gerne haben möchten und trotzdem melden sich hier immer noch Erwachsene. Schämt euch!!!* |gr:


----------



## Firefox2 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo auch,
Ich bin der Firefox2 und ein totall vernatischer Angler.
Ich bin 39 Jahre Jung und angel davon schon gute 35 Jahre.
Ja Ja er hat sehr früh angefangen und nie wieder aufgehört.
Ich kann von mir sagen das ich auf alles fische was schwimmen kann, von Krebs bis Tintenfisch habe ich schon sogut wie alles gefangen.
Meine Leidenschaft glit aber bevorzugt den Karpfen und den Räubern, besonders die Zander und Mefos haben es mir angetan.Meine Stammgewässer sind die komplette Elbe-Dove/Gose und die Ostsee die aber immer sehr viel Zeitaufwendiger ist, da ich nicht nur zwei Std. bleiben will. Haben auch schöne Vereinsgewässer ( Alster E.V ) 
Ich wohne ca. (10min. Von der Alster (mit dem Rad) und ca. 15min. von der Elbe))
Und ich sage euch eines :" es gibt nix schöneres als am Wasser zu sein und zu fischen"

LG

Firefox2


----------



## Backfisch65 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo, ich würde die Rute im Rhein, Ruhr und im Kanal  auf  Zander, Barsch und Rapfen testen.
Petri Heil Fisch am Seil


----------



## Mühlkoppe (15. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

moin,

wahrscheinlich hat sie schon jemand und weiß es noch nicht...

 >Genaue Beschreibung von Einsatzzweck, Methode und Fischart sowie Gewässer.

Das ist einfach: Der Einsatzzweck ist Fische fangen, die Methode Spinnen mit kleinen bis mittelschweren Spinnern und das in kleinen und kleinsten Bächen sowie dem Rhein.

 >Ein Testbericht über die ersten Einsätze der Rute. 

Den gibts erst später - grins

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Okken53 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Zielfisch: Barsch
Gewässer: Elbe, Alster
Methode: Spinnfischen


----------



## Rotaugen Max (16. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*Zielfische:* Forelle, Barsch, Zander 
*Gewässer:* Von mittelgroßen Seen und Kanälen bis hin zum Rhein
*Methode:* Spinnfischen mit Twistern, Spinnern und Wobblern


----------



## carp95 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi, ich würd die Rute verwenden um schönen Forellen und Barschen nachzustellen, aber auch als Rute um an bewachsenen Seen, zu stalken. Ein gewinn würde mir mir gelegen kommen da meine balzer mir abgebrochen ist....

Gewässer: kleine bis mittlere Seen, Altwasser, langsam fließende Flüsse

Methode: leichtes Spinn und Posenfischen, sowie stalking

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sicmatron (17. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Guten Tag
Ich würde die Rute vor allem dazu verwenden Barschen mit Minipilkern und vorgeschaltetem Twisterschwanz am Bodensee hinterherzustellen und zwar vom Ufer aus ganz normal wie ein Blinker geführt. Meine restlichen Ruten sind zu schwer und man bekommt nich jeden Biss am Twister seitenarm mit. Bei mir kommt es auch auf weite würfe an!
-Zielfisch: Barsch (Hier auch Kretzer genannt)
-Gewässer: Bodensee
-Methode: Leichtes Spinnfischen


----------



## Bier (17. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Moin,

 Hab schon ne Skelli in 15 - 40 nud würd mich über eine ul-version sehr freuen! 

iensatzgebiet: Seen in allen grössenordnungen, Bäche, flüsse Kanäle in und um berlin!

Zielfische: barsch, hecht, zander

Köder: Spinner, Wobbler, kleine Gummifische


----------



## Henryhst (18. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Will ich doch auchmal versuchen

Sehr leichtes spinnfischen vom Boot im strelasund, auf Barsch,Zander und den einen oder anderen Hechtanschnapper


----------



## Whissler (18. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Probier ich es auch mal:

Auf Hecht und Barsch am Sorpesee!

Vom Ufer und vom Boot!


----------



## senner (19. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

ich würde sie sehr gerne zum spinnen an der elbe in sachsen benutzen. auch beim angelurlaub in m-v. kleine mepps spinner auf barsch wären meine erste wahl!
viele grüße |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Wann wird eig ausgelost?


----------



## Zapper75 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Also wenn ich sie gewinnen würde, würde ich sie zum Twistern auf Barsch nehmen. Gibt da in dem Bereich glaube ich nix besseres.

Trotzdem allen viel Glück.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## GLENMORANGIE (20. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Guten Morgen und Hallo zusammen!

Grade neu hier und schon eine Bewerbung! 

Habe erst letztes Jahr meinen Angelschein gemacht und bin vor kurzem in die Pfalz gezogen.

Würde die Rute gerne zum Ultralight-Forellenfischen mit kleinen Spinnern oder Mini-Streamern in kleineren Bächen und Flüssen verwenden. Mal mit kleinen Gummi-Twistern auf Barsch wär bestimmt auch einen Versuch wert.
Meine "Testreihe" wird dann beispielsweise in den Altrhein-Armen oder einem der zahlreichen Flüssen und Bächen der Pfalz stattfinden.

Ich finde, die Skeletor ständ mir ganz gut zu Gesicht. |rotwerden

Beste Grüße
Jörg


----------



## zesch (20. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

zum gufieren in der Lippe auf Forelle, Döbel, Rapfen + Barsch

Gruß

zesch


----------



## holde (20. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

... dann auch noch schnell meine Bewerbung für das begehrte Stück:

Ich würde die Rute zum Fischen am Bach und kleinen See auf Forelle testen, aber am Ammersee sollten auch Barsche und Zander zu überlisten sein.

Na schaun mer mal, dann wern mer sehn


----------



## astcuit (20. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde die Rute meiner Freundin schenken da sie vor kurzem mit dm Angeln begonnen hat und noch wirklich über eine eigene Rute verfügt.Sie würde sie sicherlich für alles einsetzten was im Bereich des machbaren liegt. (wurfgewichtbedingt)

Von Spinnen und Twistern auf Barsch,Schleppen und Ansitzen auf Forelle bis hin zum Stippen auf Rotaugen und Schleien.....Frauen halt!!!!!!!

Einsatzgebiet wäre Holland sowie auch Deutschland........Fließ sowie stehende Gewässer.:vik:

MfG
Tim


----------



## Fischmaster (20. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde diese Rute zum Barschtwitchen nehmen da ich noch so ne Rute brauch und die Skelli vool geil ist .


----------



## schaumburg4 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ja auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo!,

Ich könnte die Skeletor gut gebrauchen weil sich meine UL Rute -10gramm Wg sich verabschiedet hat und ich nach passendem Ersatz suche aber wie das so ist als Schüler ist das Portmonee ziemlich leer...

Ich wüde die Rute zu jedem Angeln mitnehmen, ob am Bach oder an den Kanal da ich am liebsten UL fische. Oft kam es schon zu dem fall das aus einem kleinen Barschdrill ein mächtiger Zanderdrill wurde (zumindest mächtig für das UL gerät).
Ich fische oft mit Illex oder andern wobblern wie zum Beispiel auch Ködern von Berkley.

Zielfische wären ziemlich viele da ich mit meiner alten UL von Barschen bis Zandern ziemlich alles beangelt habe, auch Karpfen (immerhin 57cm und Bachforellen, die größte 53cm und Zander der größte auch  maßig)

Liebe Grüße Christopher oder Schaumburg4#h


----------



## Khaane (21. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

*Servus allerseits,

die ausführliche Beschreibung meines Verwendungszwecks spare ich mir für den Erfahrungsbericht auf. |bla:

Zielfische wären: Barsch, Forelle und evtl. Zander
*
*Beste Grüße
Khaane
----------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pk0312 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Das einsatzgebiet der rute wären neben 2 kleinen flüssen im sauerland mit gutem Bachforellenbestand die Lippe, der Rhein sowie die Ruhr im bereich Bochum/ Hattingen 

Zielfische sind hauptsächlich die Starken Bachforellen , barsche und döbel


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (23. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

hm ok ich auch ^^ so ne aktion reizt doch immer ^^
spinnfischen mit spinnern, kleinen wobblern und mini gufis an kiesgruben hier in der region auf döbel barsch und vielleicht auch zander doch hauptsächlich döbel und barsch  gewässer wäre ein ca. 10 Hektar see wo daals kaolin abgebaut wurde in Kemmlitz sowie 3 Kiesgruben um Luppa wo es auch wahre barschmonster gibt


----------



## De Bentz (25. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hi,
ich könnte die leichte Spinnrute an einem kleinen Forellenbach, indem aber auch einige Barsche heimisch sind testen. Der Bach liegt 50 Meter hinter meiner Haustür. Deswegen bin ich fast täglich dort. Als Köder kämen Wobbler, Spinner und kleine Gummifische zum Einsatz... In den letzten Wochen konnte ich einige schöne Bachforellen bis an die 50 cm Marke fangen. 

Auch am  Rhein und an Seen könnte ich es auf Barsch probieren...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen...

Liebe Grüße

Jonas


----------



## Elmelone (25. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich bewerbe mich auch, da ich ein genau solches Stöckchen brauche.

Einsatzgeässer ist die Ruhr,

der Zielfisch ist die Bachforelle, sowie der Döbel und der Barsch 

und gefischt wird mit kleinen Spinnern und Wobblern also UL Spinning

Lg Elmelone


----------



## JanU84 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ok hoffe es ist nicht zu spät aber versuche es mal:

Einsatzgebiet: leichtes Spinnfischen
Zielfische: Barsch/Forelle/Zander
Gewässer: Vereinsgewässer (Wümme,verschiedene Seen), Müritz

Na dann hoffe ich mal... #6


----------



## Thunder (26. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

da mach ich auch gerne mit,vielleicht hab ich ja glück.
Zielfische:Zander, Hecht, Barsch, 
Methode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Spinner, Wobbler, Gummie, Blinker
Gewässer: Mulde und die Dessauer Seen

mfg

Thunder


----------



## tubs (26. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

ich versuch's auch malZielfisch: Barsch, ZanderGewässer: RurtalsperreMethode: Spinnfischen


----------



## zanderangler315 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

na dann versuch ich mal mein glück

			 			Einsatzzweck: zum angeln auf mit kleinst köder wie Pilker Twister Wobbler köderfisch spinner
Methode: spinnangeln und pilken sowie das freeline fischen mit köderfisch
Fischart: Barsch und Zander sowie Weißfisch(e) die sich auch gerne kleine kunstköder schnappen!
Gewässer:  steinhuder meer , main+rhein; Mittellandkanal und kleine Bäche, norwegen lachsangeln


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

ich würde das edle Teil meinem Sohn vermachen, zum leichten Spinnen im Fluß ( Forelle/ Döbel), da kann mam bei Studenten bestimmt viel Freude auslösen.
Gruß A.


----------



## DER AACHENER (27. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*





*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG* 
dann versuch ich auch mal mein glück 

*Zielfisch:* Barsch ,  Zander oder Forelle

*Gewässer*: Rhein,Maasseen,Rursee und in der Wurm 
*Methode:* leichtes Spinnfischen (Spinner bis Größe 2, Blinker um 6 Gramm und natürlich kleine Gummis zum Barsche ärgern #6


----------



## pike1984 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde die Rute natürlich ebenfalls liebend gerne gewinnen.
Fischen würde ich damit kleine Spinner, Wobbler und Twister. Bestimmt kann man damit auch schön kleine Köfis auf Barsche zupfen|rolleyes...
Nutzen würde ich die leichte Skelli an einem Stausee auf Barsch, Zander und Döbel, an einem Bach auf Bach-und Regenbogenforellen (falls sie dafür nicht zu lang ist) und vorwiegend in einem Fluß (Rott) auf alle bereits genannten Kandidaten.:vik:


----------



## jannisO (27. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Super tolle Rute.
Leider kann ich davon zur zeit bei einem eigenem Kauf nur von träumen  da ich vor einiger zeit Pappa geworden bin und Geld für neue Anschafungen bei meinem geliebten Hobby nicht über ist.
Würde ich diese gewinnen so würde ich diese erst einmal in ehren halten, in der Hofnung sie spähter mal meinem Sohn übergeben zu können. Denn ich wünsche mir nichts mehr als das mein sohn spähter gemeinsam mit mir ans Wasser zieht.
Bis dahin würde ich sie bei uns im Harz an der Rappbodetalsperre mit Kunstköder auf Barsch, Forelle oder Saibling einsetzen. Ich denke in erster Linie jedoch auf Barsch, denn es gibt dort schöne und große schwarz rot gestreifte.


----------



## LoSt.HeRo (27. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würde mich auch sehr gerne dafür bewerben |rolleyes :

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander
Methode: leichtes Spinfischen mit Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner
Gewässer: Mittellandkanal, Leine

|wavey:


----------



## HendrikB (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich würd mich auch gern für den Gewinn bewerben,  Zielfische: Zander, Barsch, Forelle Methode: Leichtes Spinnfischen, evtl. Sbirolino mit Fliege Gewässer: Wümme, Tinne - Fluss in Norwegen (Urlaub)  Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## Thom70 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Ich werde mit der Rute am Main auf Barsch, Zander, Döbel, Rapfen angeln. 
Vorzugweise mit Spinner und Twister.


----------



## Path (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

dann bewerbe ich mich au mal 

zielfisch:barsch forelle 
methode: leichtes spinnfischen;twistern;blinkern 
gewässerberlauf neckar und max-eythsee


----------



## Fischli-Fighter (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

|wavey: Hallo |wavey:



Sollte der Herr sich für mich entscheiden so würde ich mit der Rute mit kleinen Wobblern Forellen nachstellen, wenn ich mich in Bayern befinde, und sollte ich in Bremerhaven sein, so würde ich auf Dorsch gehen( kenn ein Plätzchen da dürft das klappen). 
Nehm natürlich meine Digi-Cam mit (Powershot A560) und dokumentier alles...
Bei so viel Flexibilität sag ich nur: Ich freu mich drauf!!!#6
Ganz klar


----------



## Essener68 (28. August 2008)

*Bewerbung: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo und Moin!
Die Rute ist sicher sehr gut. Genau richtig für mich. ;-)
Ich würde damit meine lieben Barsche mit leichten Zockern besser ärgern können. Manchmal gehen dabei ja auch noch andere Fische an den Köder, aber mit dieser Rute bin ich ja immer auf der sicheren Seite - wenn ich sie denn bekäme...
Danke schon mal.
Petri
Der Essener


----------



## klener Giotto (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Hallo dann tue ich den vor mir gleich und bewerbe mich auch da ich meine Angelsachen immer weiter erweitern möchte und die se Rute wird bei mir wohl nie zum einstauben kommen!
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück bei der Verlosung!:m


----------



## crash (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

dann versuch i mal mein glück |supergri

testen werd i die rute in der elbe bei dresden, sowie in einigen seen/flüssen um berlin. zielfisch wäre der barsch mit finesse rigs, sowie ds und vielleicht kleinen wobblern, natürlich auch versuche dem zander nachzustellen.würd mich sehr freun wenn es klappt #h

gruß stefan


----------



## aconaris (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

hallo,spät aber immer noch rechtzeitig wie ich hoffe!also ich fische gern auf die grossen dinger wie waller und stör wenn es die zeit zulässt.da dies selten der fall ist bin ich meist mit meiner fireblood kombo unterwegs um döbel zu fischen.toller spass und ne andere rute zu testen ist auch mal interessant obwohl meine die beste ist!


----------



## Hackersepp (31. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Einsatzgebiet: Regen, Schwarzach, Stauseen, Bodden
Zielfischarten: Barsch, Aitel , Forelle, Zander , Hecht
Methode: Spinnfischen, vorallem UL Spinnfischen


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Wann wird die eigentlich mal verlost??


----------



## Stonefish (1. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal.

Einsatzgebiet ist das Barschangeln am Rursee und die Maas .


----------



## Doanaplantscha (1. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Einsatzgebiet: Forellenwasser im Bayerischen Wald & Donau

Zielfisch: Bachforellen & Flußbarsche

Methoden: Naturköder & Spinnfischen


----------



## Fishing_Girl (1. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Boah, bei so einer schönen Rute mach ich doch gleich mal mit #6

Ich würde das schöne Teil mit zur Ruhr nehmen, oder zum Rhein, vielleicht auch zum Forellenbach...zum spinnen, twistern und so weiter....:k

Und den Testbericht würde ich auch mit ganz viel Herzblut schreiben :q

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass das eine total geile Rute ist?! :k :q

#h


----------



## stan von eden (1. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

Moin von der Zanderkant,
bekanntlich wird mit größeren Gewichten im Stromteil der Elbe gefischt aufgrund der teilweise sehr starken Unterströmung. Mit feinem Geschirr gibt es jedoch Plätze die mit dieser feinen Rute einige Möglichkeiten bietet, besonders wenn es kühler wird und im Winter, wenn die Stachelritter lamer sind. Kleinste Köder mit Gefühl über Grund zu tasten sind gute Möglichkeiten ihnen erfolgreich nachzustellen. Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem gezielten Nachstellen und Suchen von Mefo´s im Ostseebereich, welcher keinen direkten Zugang zum Hauptwasser stellt. Es sind teilweise mittelstarke bis sehr schwache Strömungskanten vorhanden im dänischen Gebiet sowie im deutschen Ostseegebiet. Ich fische mit einer Rute bis 30 gr. in diesen Gegenden mit kleinen Kunstködern, sowie Sbirolino um Fliegen anzubieten. Es gibt sicherlich weitere Möglichkeiten mit dieser Rute zu ertesten, wandert sie in den Norden, wird sie fangen...feinen Fisch!
Gruss aus Hamburg


----------



## ae71 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing verlost Skeletor Series one, 10 Fuss, 2 - 12 Gramm WG*

hallo, da bewerb ich mich auch mal!
zielfische wären zander und barsch evtl rapfen und forellen!
gewässer wären  oberrhein, altrhein, und diverse baggerssen mit sehr unterschiedlichen tiefen, die rute würde somit fürs dropshoten und für kleine wobbler mißbraucht werden. texasrig und co würde sie wohl auch mitmachen müssen.
beim forellenangeln mit leichten sbiros mit ca 6g und 2 m vorfach wäre es auch eine sehr sensible rute die auch mit stärkeren forellen fertig wird!
also bei mir würde sie schon ihre einsätze haben!
grüsse
toni


----------

